# Identified: C. pontederiifolia



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Not sure what crypt is this? have grow it for sometimes.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Does this crypt grow in your yard? 

That's a tough one - please post more pics...


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

Could you please post close-up photos of the top and underside of the leaves? A picture of its flower would also help.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Finally Identified it. It the Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia

Hi Admin can help amend the Title? Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You are probably right. What should the title be changed to?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Admin
How about changing it to this "Identified: Cryptocoryne pontederiifoliah"
To differentiate that this has been identied? Thanks


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

If the plant in the picture is C. pontederiifolia, what crypt has similarly shaped leaves but slightly bullated texture, dark green on top and wine red undersides?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

> If the plant in the picture is C. pontederiifolia, what crypt has similarly shaped leaves but slightly bullated texture, dark green on top and wine red undersides?


Hello Rod,

That also may be pontederiifolia. Could you possibly post 1 or 2 pics of your plants?

I assume ts168's plant got quite a bit of sun...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

rodmarquezjr said:


> If the plant in the picture is C. pontederiifolia, what crypt has similarly shaped leaves but slightly bullated texture, dark green on top and wine red undersides?


That is what ponterderifolia has always looked like for me. It is very similar to moehlmanii in size, shape and texture. Those are probably my two favorite Crypts that I have kept.


----------

